# New motherboard



## charleslong (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok guys, Im going to be ordering a new motherboard, so that I can start on my new computer. I will be running a 64 Bit 3gig processor and 512mb of memory. What would be the best, most reliable, overclockable MB for 100+- a few dollars? 
Thanks
Charles


----------



## charleslong (Jan 30, 2005)

charleslong said:
			
		

> Ok guys, Im going to be ordering a new motherboard, so that I can start on my new computer. I will be running a 64 Bit 3gig processor and 512mb of memory. What would be the best, most reliable, overclockable MB for 100+- a few dollars?
> Thanks
> Charles




Oh yeah, I plan on running a SATA Hard Drive.


----------



## charleslong (Jan 30, 2005)

what is PCI express, is it some kind of new style of graphics port? Whats the advantages of it? 
Thanks
Charles


----------



## double-dragon (Jan 30, 2005)

you know how AGP has 2x, 4x and 8x? well pci-express is 16x...and you will generally find that theyre cheaper than AGP (even though mobo's to support them are more expensive).


----------



## charleslong (Jan 30, 2005)

double-dragon said:
			
		

> you know how AGP has 2x, 4x and 8x? well pci-express is 16x...and you will generally find that theyre cheaper than AGP (even though mobo's to support them are more expensive).



Thanks for the help, I got it now. 
Hey I wanted to run one of those All In Wonders, but I think that I am just going to run a separate tuner and card. What are some good video cards? I will also look at tuners.
Charles


----------



## charleslong (Jan 30, 2005)

charleslong said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help, I got it now.
> Hey I wanted to run one of those All In Wonders, but I think that I am just going to run a separate tuner and card. What are some good video cards? I will also look at tuners.
> Charles



Oh yeah, I wanted to keep the video card under 100 also, b/c I will have to buy a tuner.


----------



## charleslong (Jan 30, 2005)

Also, is it worth it to get a 3ghz 754 over a 939? 
Thanks
Charles


----------



## charleslong (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, any of you guys have this MB? http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=13-128-263&depa=1


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 30, 2005)

> Also, is it worth it to get a 3ghz 754 over a 939?


AMD doesn't have anything in the 3GHz range.
That motherboard looks ok to me


----------



## charleslong (Jan 30, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> AMD doesn't have anything in the 3GHz range.
> That motherboard looks ok to me



http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=19-103-501&depa=1
Thanks


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2005)

> http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...-103-501&depa=1
> Thanks


As succintly said,


> AMD doesn't have anything in the 3GHz range.


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 30, 2005)

> http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...-103-501&depa=1
> Thanks





That isn't a 3GHz processor so unless you were proving my point I don't know what you were doing 



> Model: Athlon 64 3000+
> Core: Winchester
> Operating Frequency: 1.8GHz


----------



## charleslong (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok Smart Ass(S)
3000+
Do you guys have any useful info for my post?


----------



## charleslong (Feb 1, 2005)

charleslong said:
			
		

> Ok Smart Ass(S)
> 3000+
> Do you guys have any useful info for my post?



Oh yeah, what do you guys think of your AMD's? 
I have been running AMD since I can remember, but at work they run Pentium4's. I guess there ok.
Do you think that your 64Bits were worth the money? OR do you wish you had gone with a comparable Pentium?
Thanks
Charles


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2005)

> Ok Smart Ass(S)
> 3000+
> Do you guys have any useful info for my post?


That kinda attitude is gonna land you in the big fancy land of banned real fast.



> Oh yeah, what do you guys think of your AMD's?
> I have been running AMD since I can remember, but at work they run Pentium4's. I guess there ok.
> Do you think that your 64Bits were worth the money?


1. Too general of a question
2. Naturally yes since i cant run the 64bit stuff on the (at the time), available Intel chips.


----------



## charleslong (Feb 1, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> That kinda attitude is gonna land you in the big fancy land of banned real fast.
> 
> 
> 1. Too general of a question
> 2. Naturally yes since i cant run the 64bit stuff on the (at the time), available Intel chips.




There is other boards thanks, 


I think that both of you asked for it. If you had no info to add to my thread, maybe you should not have posted anything.   
Kind of like what you should have learned as a child. If you dont have anything nice to say, then dont say anything at all. 
Thanks
for the help   

you guys need to add more smilies also


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2005)

You shouldnt be such a hypocrite -- if you wanna start namecalling, try not to call us childish.


----------



## charleslong (Feb 1, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> You shouldnt be such a hypocrite -- if you wanna start namecalling, try not to call us childish.




Hey im not name calling, no need for that. I am just saying when I was a child thats what my mom taught me. Im too old to be name callin. Also, there is no need for threats.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL so calling me/us a smartass was all in good fun?  As for threats -- as an Admin of this forum, it's my responsibility to ensure the forum is running and in good order ... anything that undermines that or the community needs to go ... nothing unreasonable im sure you can understand


----------



## charleslong (Feb 1, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL so calling me/us a smartass was all in good fun?  As for threats -- as an Admin of this forum, it's my responsibility to ensure the forum is running and in good order ... anything that undermines that or the community needs to go ... nothing unreasonable im sure you can understand




LOL, Yeah I actually did call you that didnt I. I should not have called you that. I dont think that I am any kind of a threat to this community or any other community.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL ya I know... just a 'warning shot' if you will. I'm sure we can both get over this ... in any case ... to answer your question(s):
1. The Winchester, 3000 (S939) is a decent processor
2. Buying 3GB of memory is actually a bad thing: you forfeit one of the main benifit of the Socket939 platform -- dual channel memory support. If you decide you want dual channel that badly, consider the 'Hammer 3000s with 1MB L2 cache for Socket754 (and pair it with an nForce250). If you decide you want the Socket939 platform (which i would reccomend), go for 2GB dual channel and pop the extra money to sometjhing else like video, ram or mobo (i.e., what do you intend to do with the system)
3. In any regard, id hunt down a nForce3Ultra based motherboard, if your budget allows, the MSI K8N Neo2 [Platinum]. The Gigabyte model is well done too


----------



## charleslong (Feb 1, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL ya I know... just a 'warning shot' if you will. I'm sure we can both get over this ... in any case ... to answer your question(s):
> 1. The Winchester, 3000 (S939) is a decent processor
> 2. Buying 3GB of memory is actually a bad thing: you forfeit one of the main benifit of the Socket939 platform -- dual channel memory support. If you decide you want dual channel that badly, consider the 'Hammer 3000s with 1MB L2 cache for Socket754 (and pair it with an nForce250). If you decide you want the Socket939 platform (which i would reccomend), go for 2GB dual channel and pop the extra money to sometjhing else like video, ram or mobo (i.e., what do you intend to do with the system)
> 3. In any regard, id hunt down a nForce3Ultra based motherboard, if your budget allows, the MSI K8N Neo2 [Platinum]. The Gigabyte model is well done too


Ok, man you alright. I think we just got of on the wrong foot or should I say I just got off on the wrong foot. I am going through a gang of ish right now. LOL I just got the medical boot for asthma. I am looking for a job, I am trying to get my trans rebuilt (1500 bucks), I am trying to find a new house in St. Louis and thats 700 miles away. LOL


I am not new to computers at all, but I feel like I am b/c things have changed since I last bought a new system. I am really unclear on the memory, but I think that i am going to go with a 939. I dont really play too many games, but I do play games. I plan on getting Half-Life2 and prob a couple of other games. Other than that, I browse the net, I will have a wireless network that consist of 3-4 computers with this being the one with the most HD space. I will use this computer for (extra) storage for my other computers and xbox. I will be burning DVD's and music with this also. I will post a list of what im looking at. Nothing is set in stone. I may go with some different memory and probably a gig of it instead of 512mb. 
162.00 Processor http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=19-103-501&DEPA=1
116.00 MBoard    http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=13-128-263&depa=1
60.99  Memory    http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=20-141-164&depa=1
114.86 HDrive    http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=22-144-324&depa=1
66.00  Video Car http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-125-152&depa=1
36.50  Tuner     http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=15-100-103&DEPA=0
61.00  Dvd burnr http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=27-151-054&depa=1
229.00 monitor   http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=24-004-005&depa=0
Video/tuner card wise, I just wanted to keep it under 180.00. If someone wants to recommend something, by all means go ahead. I will also check out the board that Praetor recommended. 
Thanks for the help, sorry for the LONGGGG post.
Charles


----------



## charleslong (Feb 1, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL ya I know... just a 'warning shot' if you will. I'm sure we can both get over this ... in any case ... to answer your question(s):
> 1. The Winchester, 3000 (S939) is a decent processor
> 2. Buying 3GB of memory is actually a bad thing: you forfeit one of the main benifit of the Socket939 platform -- dual channel memory support. If you decide you want dual channel that badly, consider the 'Hammer 3000s with 1MB L2 cache for Socket754 (and pair it with an nForce250). If you decide you want the Socket939 platform (which i would reccomend), go for 2GB dual channel and pop the extra money to sometjhing else like video, ram or mobo (i.e., what do you intend to do with the system)
> 3. In any regard, id hunt down a nForce3Ultra based motherboard, if your budget allows, the MSI K8N Neo2 [Platinum]. The Gigabyte model is well done too


Hey would there be a difference in performance if I ran the gigabyte or the MSI? 
What are the dual channel mem sticks running price wise?


----------



## Yeti (Feb 1, 2005)

I know you said you want to keep the graphics card/ tuner under 180 but I would recommend the All-in-wonder instead of those separate cards.  Also memory runs in dual channel because of the memory controller not the actual memory sticks so you just buy two sticks of regular memory (same size & speed)


----------



## charleslong (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> I know you said you want to keep the graphics card/ tuner under 180 but I would recommend the All-in-wonder instead of those separate cards.  Also memory runs in dual channel because of the memory controller not the actual memory sticks so you just buy two sticks of regular memory (same size & speed)




Hey thanks for the help Yeti. That cleared up a huge questions that I had with memory. I wanted a card that had DVI out, but that looks like a good card. Are there any other cards that you recommend? I know that the card that I have isnt the best.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 1, 2005)

Well for your price limit I guess I would go with something in the range of the Radeon 9600 and maybe a Hauppauge TV tuner if you had a motherboard that supported PCIe you could get the all-in-wonder X600.


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 1, 2005)

> If you had no info to add to my thread, maybe you should not have posted anything.


 I did add something to the thread .  I informed you that it was not a 3GHz processor, thus clearing any misconceptions you had about processor speed 

Anyway, for an AGP board a 9800 AIW is a bit pricey but it can handle pretty much anyhting you through at it, failing that the 9600 AIW is decent


----------



## Praetor (Feb 2, 2005)

> Hey would there be a difference in performance if I ran the gigabyte or the MSI?
> What are the dual channel mem sticks running price wise?


1. Brand doesnt matter that much.
2. MSI and GB both make good boards and they make bad boards. Need to be a bit more specific.
3. Dont waste ur time with dual channel, your CPU doesnt support it



> I know you said you want to keep the graphics card/ tuner under 180 but I would recommend the All-in-wonder instead of those separate cards


Why? With a AIW, you're bound to a specific graphics platform.



> failing that the 9600 AIW is decent


Just consider buying a off-the-shelf HSF for it .... i ran one for a bit and i wasnt entirely convinced passive cooling was the way to go for that


----------



## charleslong (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks guys
I ordered, got an email saying that it didnt go through. So I guess I reached my spending limit today.   It should just ship out tomorrow. I will let you guys know how I like the new computer. 
This will be my first time doing a PC build with a SATA drive, hopefully it will go smooth.


----------



## charleslong (Feb 3, 2005)

charleslong said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> I ordered, got an email saying that it didnt go through. So I guess I reached my spending limit today.   It should just ship out tomorrow. I will let you guys know how I like the new computer.
> This will be my first time doing a PC build with a SATA drive, hopefully it will go smooth.


Ok, they sent me an update saying that it went through, I also had it ship 2nd day. Hopefully it will be here by Friday.


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 3, 2005)

> first time doing a PC build with a SATA drive, hopefully it will go smooth


 SATA is ridiculusly easy to install


----------



## charleslong (Feb 3, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> SATA is ridiculusly easy to install




Thanks I hope that you are correct. 
Ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Praetor (Feb 4, 2005)

LOL its stupidly simple to physically install, getting drivers to work at runtime (without native support), can be a bit tricky .. doable ... but sometimes tricky.


----------



## charleslong (Feb 4, 2005)

I am only recieving my monitor and case today and I ordered all this stuff wednesday.  I paid for 2 day shipping so that it would all being in by today. I will recieve everything else on Monday.   If I would have thought that everything wouldnt make here by today, I would have just shipped regular. 
Well, I guess I will let you know how the monitor shows.   
Charles


----------



## charleslong (Feb 4, 2005)

got the monitor and case in, everything looks good, BUT I have 2 dead pixels.   The case looks really good and is really weighs almost nothing. I didnt think there was anything in there, b/c the monitors box was so heavy.
Is it normal for these LCD's to arrive with a dead pixel or two?
Thanks
Charles


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have any LCD screens but most places wont let you RMA unless it has 7-8+ dead pixels so I would expect a few dead ones are pretty much a given


----------



## charleslong (Feb 5, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> I don't have any LCD screens but most places wont let you RMA unless it has 7-8+ dead pixels so I would expect a few dead ones are pretty much a given




Yeah, with newegg you have to have 8 or more. Its not that big of a deal, just a small spec, and you cant even see it when just browsing the net.
Of course I would have like a defect free monitor even better.

I am a little worried about the MB though, b/c last night I read a bunch of threads of nothing but problems.   
All I can think is why didnt I do a search before I bought the board. Hopefully I have one that has the most up to date bios. I guess most of the probs occured on F3 bios and prior. I am not an expert on this stuff either. I did notice that gb had away to update the bios in a windows environment. Hopefully that works. I am expecting the rest of my stuff on Monday. 

My case that came in is made by Chenming, and its a really good case. Well it appears to be a good case. This thing is SUPER light. I just wish I had the stuff to install. 

Charles


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2005)

> Yeah, with newegg you have to have 8 or more. Its not that big of a deal, just a small spec, and you cant even see it when just browsing the net.
> Of course I would have like a defect free monitor even better.


It can be a problem if you're doing pixel intensive stuff like photography, animation or watch movies and stuff 



> I am a little worried about the MB though, b/c last night I read a bunch of threads of nothing but problems. All I can think is why didnt I do a search before I bought the board


Aye searching is always important but (1) what mobo and (2) what problems?



> I did notice that gb had away to update the bios in a windows environment.


Most good mobo manufacturers do



> My case that came in is made by Chenming, and its a really good case. Well it appears to be a good case. This thing is SUPER light. I just wish I had the stuff to install.


They know how to make their cases


----------



## charleslong (Feb 5, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> It can be a problem if you're doing pixel intensive stuff like photography, animation or watch movies and stuff
> 
> 
> Aye searching is always important but (1) what mobo and (2) what problems?
> ...



I picked up this MB GA-K8NS Ultra-939, This is one of the links http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=29&threadid=1373918&enterthread=y , I am hoping that since mine is the Ultra that its actually different. (without the problems)
Looks like they had a bunch of problems. Man, I was thinking that newegg may get this board back. Only thing is, that I wont have the time, b/c the moving people are coming to pick my furniture up Monday. Well, let me know what you think of the board and if I will have to worry about the problems.
Thanks
Charles


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2005)

Id say give the board a chance


----------



## charleslong (Feb 5, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Id say give the board a chance




Yeah, that is what I plan to do. I really dont have a choice, atleast for a week. Will newegg take the board back, if I say its garbage? I will give it a chance though. I hope the memory I purchased will work for it. I purchase some PQI memory http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...-141-164&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE&depa=0
This is a link to the board also http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...-128-263&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE&depa=0
Charles


----------



## charleslong (Feb 5, 2005)

hey would this board have some software that is included that would allow me to see what the temps are inside the case and on the processor?
Thanks
Charles


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2005)

Shrug i dunno if GB has any special software like ASUS does. You can always use 3rd party programs though


----------



## charleslong (Feb 5, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Shrug i dunno if GB has any special software like ASUS does. You can always use 3rd party programs though



Do you know the name of any good software that I could get to monitor temps and stuff? I will find it if I know the name.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2005)

Motherboard Monitor if you want a software one is prolly the defacto


----------



## charleslong (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey guys, 
Well, I finally got all moved, and to where I am going to be for a month or so.
I put My computer together in a temporary lodging facility. I will start by telling you about my motherboard.
I noticed that everything in the MB box looked pretty high quality and there was a lot of stuff in there. Wish I had took a picture. Ok so you now you know everything looked good. Well, now to some other stuff. I installed my MB into my case. I noticed that in bios my MB was able to read all of my HD space. Well, I got to installing windows, and it didnt see but 130GB. I just went on with the Install, b/c I just wanted to see how the computer would run. Next day, I did a format, and hit F6 to install my drivers. (I had to burn them onto floppy) 
I am very happy with the performance of the computer. I am also just happy that it works. B/c I read a bunch of threads about people having problems with this board, but im glad that I read them after I ordered the board. My memory and everything works fine with this Board. I am now going to see about overclocking now. This board has a lot of futures for overclocking. Oh yeah, did I say that I am happy with the monitor. Thing was definately worth 229 with DVI port! 
I also purchased a DVD burner, I am very happy with this also. I have a version of XCOPY, and this works great. I just need some burning software for burning the movies on my HD. 
I also wish I would have gone to wireless kyb and mouse sooner.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 11, 2005)

Glad you got it up and working well!


----------



## charleslong (Feb 11, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Glad you got it up and working well!



Me too!
It also came with stuff to monitor temps and all that stuff. I can also overclock from windows. I havent played too much with it. I will do some reading on this board in the oc section.


----------



## charleslong (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey for some reason, everything that I play sounds like the chipmunks. 
Anyone know what could have caused this? I havent used my 5.1 speakers yet, so its still hooked up to my monitor speakers. I am also still using the onboard sound.
Thanks
Charles


----------



## charleslong (Feb 12, 2005)

charleslong said:
			
		

> Hey for some reason, everything that I play sounds like the chipmunks.
> Anyone know what could have caused this? I havent used my 5.1 speakers yet, so its still hooked up to my monitor speakers. I am also still using the onboard sound.
> Thanks
> Charles




Ok, guys, I got it.   
I dont know how it got off like that


----------



## charleslong (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok, I really should be starting new threads, but people are still looking at this.   
I have a slight problem with my internet and I know that someone can help. 
I am having a problem with my internet explore not being able to pull up new links when I click them from inside of a web page. the page will act like its loading up, but it wont or it will take a really long time. 
Does anyone know what the deal is. I havent experienced this before. I just know that I am fed up with it already 
Charles


----------



## Praetor (Feb 13, 2005)

> Ok, I really should be starting new threads, but people are still looking at this


New topic = new thread.


----------

